# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Mrekulli sherimi ne video

## albani1

Jezusi dhe vetem Jezusi ben mrekulli permes besimtareve.

http://youtu.be/MAuM_5bwo6s


Marku 16: 17-18

17

Dhe këto janë shenjat që do t`i përcjellin ata që do të besojnë: në emrin tim ata do t`i dëbojnë demonët, do të flasin gjuhë të reja;

18

do t`i kapin me dorë gjarpërinjtë, edhe nëse do të pijnë diçka që shkakton vdekjen, nuk do t`u bëjë asnjë të keqe; do t`i vënë duart mbi të sëmurët dhe këta do të shërohen``.

----------


## Peniel

Alban.

Kjo nuk është një mrrekulli shërimi por një mashtrim total satanik. Nuk është gjë tjetër veçse një përpjekje e djallit për të mashtruar të krishterët kudo që janë duke përdorur doktrinën e krishterë dhe vetë emrin e Krishtit. 

E ashtuquajtur sinagogë ka një degë këtu në Athinë dhe për gati një vit ishim duke e ndjekur nga afër mësimin e saj dhe mënyrën se si funksiononte. KOMPLET JASHTËBIBLIKE. Mund të të them se mësimet e saj i takojnë një inteligjence shumë të lartë dhe të përpunuara me shumë dinakëri që nëse nuk do të ishte Fryma e Perëndisë dhe Fjala e Perëndisë, do mashtroheshim të gjithë. Zoti na zbuloi shumë gjëra dhe kështu patëm mundësi të flasim dhe të drejtojmë shumë persona jashtë saj dhe lutemi që shumë të tjerë të dalin prej saj.

A mund të quhet kishë e Krishtit një kishë në të cilën bariu i saj ndalon takimet e lutjes, martesën dhe më kryesoren Darkën e Zotit? Këto janë vetëm disa gjëra nga të gjitha ato që ndodhin atje. Qëndro larg dhe po ashtu këshillo edhe kishën ku ti shkon të qëndrojë larg kësaj doktrine dhe çdo lloj ftese që mund ti bëhet për t'iu bashkangjitur asaj doktrine.



Zoti të bekoftë.

----------


## baaroar

Mashtrim, humor, teatër, boks, ekzorcizëm etc.
All in one from the Man of God, il kozideto TB Xhoshua

----------


## albani1

> Kjo nuk është një mrrekulli shërimi por një mashtrim total satanik. Nuk është gjë tjetër veçse një përpjekje e djallit për të mashtruar të krishterët kudo që janë duke përdorur doktrinën e krishterë dhe vetë emrin e Krishtit.


Pse ti mendon qe ajo kishe e mbushur me njerez nga te gjitha anet e afrikes eshte e mashtruar?
E ke gabim peniel. Nuk eshte mashtrim.
Apo mos valle ti nuk beson tek mrekullite e sherimit per ditet e sotme?!
Atehere do te ishe ti ne gabim .
Sepse bibla e thote qarte se mrekullite e sherimit jane edhe per sot.

Apo mos valle dyshon tek fjala e Zotit ?





> E ashtuquajtur sinagogë ka një degë këtu në Athinë dhe për gati një vit ishim duke e ndjekur nga afër mësimin e saj dhe mënyrën se si funksiononte. KOMPLET JASHTËBIBLIKE. Mund të të them se mësimet e saj i takojnë një inteligjence shumë të lartë dhe të përpunuara me shumë dinakëri që nëse nuk do të ishte Fryma e Perëndisë dhe Fjala e Perëndisë, do mashtroheshim të gjithë. Zoti na zbuloi shumë gjëra dhe kështu patëm mundësi të flasim dhe të drejtojmë shumë persona jashtë saj dhe lutemi që shumë të tjerë të dalin prej saj.


Epo vetem kisha jote eshte me mesim biblik dhe funksionim biblik.
Kishat e tjera jane te gjitha jashtbiblike per ty.






> A mund të quhet kishë e Krishtit një kishë në të cilën bariu i saj ndalon takimet e lutjes, martesën dhe më kryesoren Darkën e Zotit? Këto janë vetëm disa gjëra nga të gjitha ato që ndodhin atje. Qëndro larg dhe po ashtu këshillo edhe kishën ku ti shkon të qëndrojë larg kësaj doktrine dhe çdo lloj ftese që mund ti bëhet për t'iu bashkangjitur asaj doktrine.


Une ne video nuk shikoj asnjehere te ndalohen takimet e lutjes dhe shikoj aty qe shumica jane te martuar madje vete ky Joshua eshte i martuar me femije.
Darken e Zotit nuk e di por ajo ka interpretime te ndryshme nga kisha te ndryshme.
Nese nje kishe nuk e praktikon darken e Zotit ajo nuk ka humbur shpetimin as pranine e Perendise.
Darka e Zotit nuk na shpeton.

Pra gjykimi juaj nuk eshte i drejte.








> Zoti të bekoftë.


Zoti te bekofte edhe ty.

----------


## albani1

> Mashtrim, humor, teatër, boks, ekzorcizëm etc.
> All in one from the Man of God, il kozideto TB Xhoshua
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYZMlUmgRbo


http://www.google.com/url?q=http://www.zimdiaspora.com/index.php%3Foption%3Dcom_content%26view%3Darticle%  26id%3D6766 :perqeshje: rophet-tb-joshuas-hivaids-miracle-cures-is-investigated%26catid%3D73 :majmun duke kercyer: usic%26Itemid%3D299&sa=U&ei=auIeT4DqIcapsAbdsfDDDA  &ved=0CCYQFjAG&usg=AFQjCNHhwrCoxaT3508vfpySR3hxsiV  c7w

----------


## EuroStar1

Albani1...deri para ca kohesh kishe lezet te diskutoje deri diku me ty, po tani paske rreshqit fare dhe qenke bere supersticioz... Mblidh veten dhe mos u bej ekstremist dhe te besosh cdo gje qe therritet ne emer te Jezusit apo Kishes. Me keto mend qe ke ti, po te kishe jetuar ne kohen e kryqezatave do i kishe perkrahur ose do i ishe bashkangjitur , apo ....!

Do sugjeroja qe tema te fshihet pasi ul vlerat e protestaneve

----------


## Izadora

Nuk e besoj qe vidio eshte e vertete.
plus pse duhet nje ndermjetes njerzore qe te ndodhin ''mrekullit'', asnjeher se kam kuptuar .

----------


## baaroar

albani1, edhe kur t'u përgjigja në temën që hape për Joyce Meyer
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...2&postcount=12
nuk vazhdove më tej.
Nuk ia vlen të diskutosh me ty, sepse ti një skllav i bindjes tënde të verbër, ti ke harruar se kush je, ti nuk ke mendim dhe zë tëndin.

----------


## albani1

> albani1, edhe kur t'u përgjigja në temën që hape për Joyce Meyer
> http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...2&postcount=12
> nuk vazhdove më tej.
> Nuk ia vlen të diskutosh me ty, sepse ti një skllav i bindjes tënde të verbër, ti ke harruar se kush je, ti nuk ke mendim dhe zë tëndin.


Jam pergjigjur sipas mundesice dhe kohes time Dalan.
Duhet te rri gjithe diten ne internet une?

nqs ka ndonje pergjigje pa dhene nga ana ime do te jap patjeter.

Ok?

kalofshi mire.

----------


## albani1

> Albani1...deri para ca kohesh kishe lezet te diskutoje deri diku me ty, po tani paske rreshqit fare dhe qenke bere supersticioz... Mblidh veten dhe mos u bej ekstremist dhe te besosh cdo gje qe therritet ne emer te Jezusit apo Kishes. Me keto mend qe ke ti, po te kishe jetuar ne kohen e kryqezatave do i kishe perkrahur ose do i ishe bashkangjitur , apo ....!
> 
> Do sugjeroja qe tema te fshihet pasi ul vlerat e protestaneve


Nuk jam me teper supersticioz se sa nje ateist qe beson mrekullite e alieneve.
Megjithese ka edhe fetar te tile .

Perderisa te besojme qe Perendia ben mrekulli pse te mos besojme qe i ben ehe sot?

Fundja ne bibel mqns jemi ne forum kristian , na jepen plot shembuj te venies se duarve dhe shrimit hyjnor.
Pra mrekullia eshte biblike .

ndoshta na duket e pabesueshme videoja .
EPo per kete nuk te mbush do t mendjen duhet te shkosh atje ne nigeri dhe ta vertetosh vete .

Nuk kam se cte bej.

----------


## albani1

Ok nese nuk besoni ne mrekulli videosh po keto si ju duken?

http://youtu.be/CWnSQhegX6Y

----------


## albani1

> albani1, edhe kur t'u përgjigja në temën që hape për Joyce Meyer
> http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...2&postcount=12
> nuk vazhdove më tej.
> Nuk ia vlen të diskutosh me ty, sepse ti një skllav i bindjes tënde të verbër, ti ke harruar se kush je, ti nuk ke mendim dhe zë tëndin.


Dalan pergjigjet ti kam dhene , tek tema perkatese .
Me vjen keq qe nuk te jam pergjigjur me pare.

----------


## albani1

Nuk ka asnje ofendim ketu per protestantet.

Ne si ungjillore dhe protetante , baptiste, pentakostal apo kisha e vellezerve besojme tek fuqia e Perendise per te bere mrekulli edhe ditet e sotme.

Sepse Ai eshte Perendi sovran dhe ben edhe mrekulli Ai nuk ndalon se beri mrekulli.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1aJkFMQwVE&feature=related

----------


## albani1

http://youtu.be/znxRCZOXQb4

Sherim e paralizuara.

----------


## albani1

Po kjo si ju duket apo as kjo nuk eshte e besueshme.

http://youtu.be/mikwMvQLsvA

----------


## albani1

Jezusi sheron edhe sot dhe kjo eshte e padiskutueshme.

http://youtu.be/shd-uWx2O28

----------


## altindabulla

Une besoj tek zoti dhe fuqia e tij.

----------


## albani1

10

Dhe ajo shkoi dhe ua tregoi atyre që kishin qenë bashkë me të, të cilët ishin të pikëlluar *dhe e qanin.*

11

Por këta, kur dëgjuan se ishte gjallë dhe se u pa nga ajo, *nuk i besuan.*

12

Mbas këtyre gjërave, iu shfaq në trajtë tjetër dyve prej tyre, që po shkonin në fshat.

13

Edhe ata shkuan dhe ua treguan të tjerëve; por as këtyre *nuk u besuan.*

14

Në fund iu shfaq të njëmbëdhjetëve kur ishin në tryezë dhe i qortoi për *mosbesimin e tyre* dhe për ngurtësinë e zemrës, sepse *nuk u kishin besuar* atyre që e kishin parë të ringjallur.

15

Pastaj u tha atyre: ``Dilni në mbarë botën dhe i predikoni ungjillin çdo krijese;

16

*ai që beson* dhe është pagëzuar, *do të jetë i shpëtuar*; por ai që nuk ka besuar, do të jetë i dënuar.

17

*Dhe këto janë shenjat që do t`i përcjellin ata që do të besojnë*: në emrin tim ata *do t`i dëbojnë* demonët, *do të flasin gjuhë të reja;*

18

do t`i kapin me dorë gjarpërinjtë, edhe nëse do të pijnë diçka që shkakton vdekjen, *nuk do t`u bëjë asnjë të keqe*; *do t`i vënë duart mbi të sëmurët dhe këta do të shërohen``.
*
19

Zoti Jezus, pra, mbasi u foli, u ngrit në qiell dhe u ul në të djathtë të Perëndisë.

20

Pastaj ata dolën dhe predikuan kudo, ndërsa Zoti bashkëvepronte me ta dhe e *vërtetonte fjalën me shenjat që e shoqëronin*. Amen.

----------


## Peniel

Alban.

E ke marrë shumë rrëmbyer dhe bën mirë të ngadalësosh pak dhe ti shikosh gjërat me më tepër pjekuri. Do të të them dy gjëra përpara se të të jap një përgjigje më konkrete lidhur me çfarë poston këtu në forum këto ditë.

Unë nuk jam kundër dhe nuk kam deklaruar diku se nuk besoj në mrekulli. Sigurisht që Zoti kryen mrekulli dhe ka plot dëshmi për këtë midis të krishterëve. Ti je duke folur dhe gjykuar vetëm nga videot që shikon në Internet, kurse unë të thashë që për rreth 1 vit frekuentoja sektin në fjalë. Besoj se janë dy gjëra të ndryshme dhe komplet të kundërta. Një video nuk tregon gjithçka dhe as komplet të vërtetën, kështu që bën mirë ti rishikosh gjërat. Shpresoj së shpejti të të jap një përgjigje më konkrete dhe me fakte sepse gjërat nuk janë ashtu siç ti i mendon.

Kur të shkruajta që nuk është vepër e Zotit dija se çfarë të shkruaja dhe pse e shkruaja. Dhe nuk është e nevojshme të hapësh shumë tema për të njëjtën gjë. 

Bekime.

Nën Hirin e Tij,

ns

----------


## albani1

> Alban.
> 
> E ke marrë shumë rrëmbyer dhe bën mirë të ngadalësosh pak dhe ti shikosh gjërat me më tepër pjekuri. Do të të them dy gjëra përpara se të të jap një përgjigje më konkrete lidhur me çfarë poston këtu në forum këto ditë.
> 
> Unë nuk jam kundër dhe nuk kam deklaruar diku se nuk besoj në mrekulli. Sigurisht që Zoti kryen mrekulli dhe ka plot dëshmi për këtë midis të krishterëve. Ti je duke folur dhe gjykuar vetëm nga videot që shikon në Internet, kurse unë të thashë që për rreth 1 vit frekuentoja sektin në fjalë. Besoj se janë dy gjëra të ndryshme dhe komplet të kundërta. Një video nuk tregon gjithçka dhe as komplet të vërtetën, kështu që bën mirë ti rishikosh gjërat. Shpresoj së shpejti të të jap një përgjigje më konkrete dhe me fakte sepse gjërat nuk janë ashtu siç ti i mendon.
> 
> Kur të shkruajta që nuk është vepër e Zotit dija se çfarë të shkruaja dhe pse e shkruaja. Dhe nuk është e nevojshme të hapësh shumë tema për të njëjtën gjë. 
> 
> Bekime.
> ...




Shiko kete videose si Jezusi ka sheruar nje shurdhmemec.
Kjo video qe tregon per hetimin e mrekullive.

Kur une shikoj kete video me kujtohet Stefani qe predikonte dhe Filipi dhe ne mes te turmave shume njerez shpetoheshin sepse shikonin shume mrekulli te fuqishme.

Pyetja qe do te beja une eshte.

Si do te mund te pranonin Krishtin kaq shume njerez ne afrike qe gjithe jeten jane marre me fuqi demonike dhe magjira pervecse duke pare mrekulli te verteta ??????


http://youtu.be/v3vhyJIZHn8

----------

